# pureftpd



## jjjustjjjay (Feb 21, 2010)

hey all

I'm having some trouble setting up pureftpd and i was wondering whats a good trust worthy website with a guide for setting up pureftpd?


-Thanks


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 22, 2010)

Have you tried this?


----------

